
“Rich versus King”: The Core Concept - llambda
http://www.noamwasserman.com/2005/11/08/rich-versus-king-the-core-concept/
======
nowarninglabel
Intriguing. I'd like to know more about the differences between value added
Angel investors vs. VC investors. Is that something documented or merely an
observation?

